# The Chronicles of Cajun: The Lobster, the Lionfish, and the Anchor



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Brandon (Miller Time), Carl (Tarzan), and myself, did three dives on 27May…Tarzan’s son Brandon (aka Boy) was our bubble watcher. This dive is the ECUA Pipes. Didn’t see much worth shooting, so I ended up playing with lobster and Lionfish. I didn’t know that Lionfish also have spines toward the front of the anal fin. About 3 minutes in, you will see me get jabbed when I took one off the pole spear. There must not be much venom there because it only felt like a mild bee sting. I don’t know if it was my mind playing tricks or what, but my palm did feel tingly and a little numb for a few hours. Miller Time was the Anchor guy…he found 2 that day. Enjoy..


----------



## Billybob+ (Jul 12, 2011)

WOW!! what a ghost town! Not even any snapper there????


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Billybob+ said:


> WOW!! what a ghost town! Not even any snapper there????


Yeah...a couple of small ones...saw some small gag and scamp. Still a fun dive though.


----------



## marmidor (Mar 15, 2008)

Killer viz man and great video.


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

What a struggle. I should have left it tied our anchor. That was a pain dragging it up without a lift bag.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

MillerTime said:


> What a struggle. I should have left it tied our anchor. That was a pain dragging it up without a lift bag.


 yeah...I was wondering why you chose that route.


----------



## nonameangler+1 (May 13, 2009)

Great Video Troy. Glad you found my long lost pink AJ jig. Can I have it back now


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Remeber guys the commercial guys are killing the ARS right now....

They will flat fish a spot out - usually the easy ones and then go to the their secluded spots when Rec ARS opens...


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Stressless said:


> Remeber guys the commercial guys are killing the ARS right now....
> 
> They will flat fish a spot out - usually the easy ones and then go to the their secluded spots when Rec ARS opens...


That's an interesting point...we were just wondering if that was a possible case. There are a still a ton of sites that are loaded, but your point seems to make sense to me.


----------



## Trble Make-rr (Sep 30, 2007)

Question on all the lion fish being killed.......are you guys logging the numbers of fish that are shot? Thought I heard somewhere that they're not supposed to be this far north? Could the numbers being shot show the Feds that they could also be wrong when they estimate the number of ARS?


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

The feds don't listen to a damn thing. And I will stop right there.

Great video. Nice shootin' on the lions.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Question on all the lion fish being killed.......are you guys logging the numbers of fish that are shot? Thought I heard somewhere that they're not supposed to be this far north? Could the numbers being shot show the Feds that they could also be wrong when they estimate the number of ARS?


I have not...I just started messing with them...I guess I should find out.


----------



## Cajun Spearit (Jun 3, 2011)

Trble Make-rr said:


> Question on all the lion fish being killed.......are you guys logging the numbers of fish that are shot? Thought I heard somewhere that they're not supposed to be this far north? Could the numbers being shot show the Feds that they could also be wrong when they estimate the number of ARS?


Funny thing, we got stopped yesterday by Marine Patrol and we had two Lionfish in the cooler. He took the Lionfish and the one Lobster I found and followed us to Sherman Cove. He took pictures of the Lionfish and asked questions about where we got them and how many we saw. The reason he took the lobster...pause...he didn't know what it was!!!! He made some phone calls to confirm that I wasn't breaking the law.


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Man you were giving those lionfish a high and tight huh?..


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Cajun Spearit said:


> Funny thing, we got stopped yesterday by Marine Patrol and we had two Lionfish in the cooler. He took the Lionfish and the one Lobster I found and followed us to Sherman Cove. He took pictures of the Lionfish and asked questions about where we got them and how many we saw. The reason he took the lobster...pause...he didn't know what it was!!!! He made some phone calls to confirm that I wasn't breaking the law.


That's funny..


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice Job killing the lions!


----------

